# The Time



## Fara (Mar 2, 2008)

Which cat wrote that about The Time on the main page?
I love The Time! They were best with Prince, though, sublime in Graffiti Bridge.

Anyone else old/cool enough to remember that?


----------



## MaverickSwiftfoot (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm thinking it was a Jay and Silent Bob reference, that Time thing.


----------



## Fara (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh, cock.
Still, apparently I look like Jason Mewes...


----------

